# Restauration iPod Classic 160Go



## Krocell (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour à tous.
J’ai trouvé dans un vide grenier un iPod Classic 160 Go dans un état quasi-neuf. La musique chargée dessus marche très bien, le port jack parfait etc (apparemment très peu utilisé par l’ancienne propriétaire).

j’ai essayé de le restaurer mais il me marque erreur 1430. 
j’ai cherché sur le net mais mes ports usb fonctionne très bien. Quelqu’un aurait une solution  ?

merci.


----------



## Link1993 (7 Janvier 2020)

Peux tu déjà supprimer la musique qui est sur l'ipod ? Le synchroniser ? ^^


----------

